# german shepherd cross huskey??



## joejeans23 (May 27, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am new to the forum. I have just adopted what i think is a German shepherd mix with huskey however i am not sure. I have done some research and my dog seems to have the appearance of a GSD but would like to know what you guys think.

The dog is 6 months old and from a rescue shelter. the ears are not up either and not sure whether i should tape them up or not.

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Very cute dog, congratulations! I don't think with the shape of the ears they will likely fully stand.. The eyes are the only husky part I see, although a mix can look very different with each puppy.. Adorable!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gorgeous! How old?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

6mos old


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My bad!

I don't know, with ears like that and blue eyes, maybe some Catahoula Leopard Dog?


----------



## joejeans23 (May 27, 2016)

so would you say it is a german shepherd?
if taping the ears wont work then what would my other option be?

Also, she seems to be very small/skinny for 6 months hence why i am concerned that she may not be GSD.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Those ears are not going to stand up. Taping only works if their is a slight weakness in an ear that was going to stand up. Taping won't work if the ears were never meant to stand. They look hound-like to me. Your other options is to enjoy the dog for what he is and love on him lots.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I say she look mixed GSD. How much does she weigh? She looks good in the pictures.

It won't hurt to try taping the ears, but don't get your hopes up. Then again, you never know.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Does look like gsd is in his blood, but what the mix is I don't know and is what is making the ears floppy.. But looks don't make the dog  You have a lovely, potentially fiercely loyal and intelligent puppy longing to be your best friend.. How cool is that?! I do think some weight could be added, but leaner then heavier during growth is better..


----------



## joejeans23 (May 27, 2016)

please dont mis-understand me. I love the dog and whatever the outcome i will still be happy with her! she is really intelligent and after 2 days with her i am walking her on the beach without a lead and taking her for swims and she never leaves my side. I can see that we will be getting along just fine .
I am just asking for your opinions regarding the ears, the weight and breed as i thought who better to ask than GSD owners.
All i want to know is what options i have.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Good to know!  Some people can get caught up in the looks and forget that what is inside is more important.. So happy to hear you are bonding with her so quickly.. As she matures, you might see traits of the other breeds come out in her.. I have a gsd/malamute cross and while he has gsd traits in some things I also clearly see the malamute traits as well... What are you naming her?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

This was my boy at a little over six months, I did not tape but they came up.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Another vote for Catahoula/GSD and ears that will not stand. 


She is lovely and sounds like a really good girl already


----------



## joejeans23 (May 27, 2016)

I have named her Ronda. Thought to go with something different other than the normal Sky or Blue that blue eyed dogs are named haha. 

Very cute boy you have! Good to hear his ears came up. Due to the fact that Ronda is mix breed, i think her ears wont come up as they look very droopy but i am amazed by how clever she is!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I had a droopy eared Shepherd looking gsd cross that was wicked smart. Her name was Mizpah and she had such adorable character traits (she trimmed all the dogs and cats whiskers, milked her stuffed animals noses until they were thread bare, taught my young rescue how to hunt field mice...).. Floppy ears might stand on occasion, my girls did, but she was an awesome dog.. I miss her..


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> This was my boy at a little over six months, I did not tape but they came up.
> 
> View attachment 367969


Who is that??? I've seen the five is he one of them???


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Who is that??? I've seen the five is he one of them???


Yes, he is the youngest, the Eqidius pup. He is the big one in my avatar.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Yes, he is the youngest, the *Eqidius pup*. He is the big one in my avatar.


Eqidius pup??? 
Pro speak ... just a name please ... KISS, principle ... "Pet Person" here.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

His name is Lorde.


----------

